# Katy Perry als hässliches Entlein



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Katy Perry als hässliches Entlein
Katy Perry sehr freakig auf buntem Single-Cover​*

Superstar Katy Perry hat auf ihrer Facebook-Seite das Cover ihrer neuen Single „Last Friday Night (TGIF)“ gepostet. Der kreischend bunte Hintergrund passt gut zu Katys Foto in der Mitte. Die sonst so hübsche Sängerin hat sich mit einer Zahnspange samt neuem Gebiss verunstaltet. Zur Abrundung des Horror-Auftritts trägt sie eine riesige schwarze Brille und altmodische Kopfhörer.



​

Das Foto wurde während der Teen Choice Awards im Sommer 2010 aufgenommen. Dort war sie Gastgeberin und trug zu einem Auftritt dieses Outfit. Derzeit ist die Sängerin auf Welttournee, aber hatte offensichtlich Zeit, ein Video zur fünften Auskopplung aus ihrem Album „Teenage Dream“ zu drehen. Über Twitter schrieb sie: „Ich erzählte jemandem von meinem neuen Music Video. Ich filmte es und sie erwiderten ‚Wow, das wird ein Hit im Internet’!“ Scheint so, als könnten wir uns auf ein besonderes Katy-Video freuen!

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

